# Help Murphy is going CRAZY!!



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes, take him to the vet!


----------



## Murphadoo6 (May 29, 2020)

I think we will schedule an appointment for tomorrow! Thank you


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Good luck tonight to you and poor Murphy. It sounds like he feels miserable.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh gosh. I'm so sorry. Yes — vet for that much diarrhea. I would also ask the groomer what happened. Was Murphy stressed? Did they feed him anything? What was he like when you first picked him up? Does he have any visible injuries? Clipper burn/redness? Can you share a photo?

Peggy recently had an awful grooming experience, and the discomfort affected her for weeks:









Miserable after grooming :(


Some of you may recall that we really lucked out with Peggy's groomer. Peggy came home from every appointment happy and well-behaved. We were over the moon. Well, that groomer has been on health leave now for months, so we eventually tried her colleague. The first time was okay. The groom...




www.poodleforum.com





Her paws were red and raw in some places. She was obviously itchy and sore and very on edge. All of her past grooming experiences were positive, so that helped her cope. But it was still very bad. I can imagine if that had been her first grooming experience, it would have been truly traumatic. And diarrhea can absolutely be triggered by emotional trauma in a poodle.

The only thing that soothed her was using her stretchy fleece like a thunder shirt. It calmed her right down, I think because the pressure distracted from the prickly sensations.


----------



## Murphadoo6 (May 29, 2020)

Yes Murphy wasn’t very stressed we stayed with him at all times. We explained to this groomer our concerns about his grooming experience before hand and he was very gracious and let us stay in the back with Murphy while they groomed him. Our groomer was extremely gentle and caring with Murphy and gave him lots of breaks. This is a small groomer so he was the only groomer there. Murphy doesn’t have any visible injuries and as I can see only a little redness on his bottom which we have been treating with a cream. When we left with him he seemed fine he pranced out of there with his fancy walk he seemed a little weirded out by not having all of his fur but he seemed okay. Until we got home and that’s when it all began. I have a picture of him the day we took him. He had chose to get in his crate and whimper which to tell y’all honestly he never gets in his crate unless it’s bed time or we are eating.


----------



## Murphadoo6 (May 29, 2020)

Newport said:


> Good luck tonight to you and poor Murphy. It sounds like he feels miserable.


Thank you again I will be near him tonight just in case!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

The diarrhea may be stress diarrhea, I'd be concerned that he'd been injured. A small nick or cut in a sensitive area might not have become painful til a bit of time passed. You said you were with him tho, so you'd surely have seen. 
Definitely to the vet.
Is he drinking water? If not, you'll need to get him hydrated somehow asap.


----------



## Murphadoo6 (May 29, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> The diarrhea may be stress diarrhea, I'd be concerned that he'd been injured. Definitely to the vet.
> Is he drinking water? If not, you'll need to get him hydrated somehow asap.


He was not wanting to drink but we have got him to by putting ice cubes in his bowl and he is eating very well. But we are still going to try to get him to the vet ASAP!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

That crate behaviour is the sort of thing my old girl did when she was in extreme pain. She hid pain well for the most part, but when it got bad enough, she retreated as though she'd been beaten by us or something. It was really heartbreaking and those photos are having a similar effect on me.  I hope tonight is uneventful and he's feeling better tomorrow.

Be sure to check between his toes and up close around his anus if you haven't already. And run your hands carefully all over his body. Maybe a comb, too. There could be something poking him.

A week after Peggy's groom, I found a sharp splinter in her rump. There was a bump, so I suspect it had been there for a while. But with normal petting, I'd never have felt it. That's just the nature of poodle coats. They can hide a lot!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'd also get him to the vet. It may have nothing at all to do with his grooming session, especially since you were present the entire time. He may have gotten into something prior or just after. That much diarrhea is not normal so he should be examined. Also keep in mind that there are several Christmas plants that are toxic to pets, Holly berries, Poinsettia, mistletoe berries. That is always my main concern that they could have gotten into something they shouldn't have.


----------



## Murphadoo6 (May 29, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> That crate behaviour is the sort of thing my old girl did when she was in extreme pain. She hid pain well for the most part, but when it got bad enough, she retreated as though she'd been beaten by us or something. It was really heartbreaking and those photos are having a similar effect on me.  I hope tonight is uneventful and he's feeling better tomorrow.
> 
> Be sure to check between his toes and up close around his anus if you haven't already. And run your hands carefully all over his body. Maybe a comb, too. There could be something poking him.
> 
> A week after Peggy's groom, I found a sharp splinter in her rump. There was a bump, so I suspect it had been there for a while. But with normal petting, I'd never have felt it. That's just the nature of poodle coats. They can hide a lot!


Yes we are scheduling a appointment today.he threw up twice last night. Thank you for all of your help again.


----------



## Murphadoo6 (May 29, 2020)

Mufar42 said:


> I'd also get him to the vet. It may have nothing at all to do with his grooming session, especially since you were present the entire time. He may have gotten into something prior or just after. That much diarrhea is not normal so he should be examined. Also keep in mind that there are several Christmas plants that are toxic to pets, Holly berries, Poinsettia, mistletoe berries. That is always my main concern that they could have gotten into something they shouldn't have.


Yes I think that he might have gotten in to something because he threw up twice last night.


----------



## Murphadoo6 (May 29, 2020)

Murphy has a vet appointment today I will update what they say! Thank you so much for all the help it is really nice to have a second opinion from people with poodles


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

You and Murphy are in our thoughts.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh no.  I'm sorry to hear he's now vomiting. I wonder if he ingested something at the groomer's. I hope it's not something that's on him, like a spray?

Good luck today. We'll be waiting to hear how his appointment goes.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I have been following this thread. I really hope everything is ok. Definitely want to hear how the vet appointment goes today.


----------



## Murphadoo6 (May 29, 2020)

We just got back from the vet they were not completely sure what was wrong so they did blood work and fecal testing all came back ok but he was dehydrated so the gave him an IV a shot and a one time pill they also sent home with us probiotics and pills for his stomach hopefully it will clear up now with all the medicine he is on! Thank y’all all for the concern and help.


----------



## Murphadoo6 (May 29, 2020)

Sadly we found out that he has lost about 10-11 pounds so we are feeding him a lot more than usual trying to get him to gain it back.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I hope his body's done ejecting whatever was troubling him. Poor boy. How old is he and how much does he weigh? Has he had other gastro issues?

It's just one of so many possibilities, but there are A LOT of potent chemicals floating around these days. When Peggy had a horrible bout of diarrhea (which persisted on and off for about a month) we initially suspected the various sanitizers our trainer was expected to use to keep her classes open during covid. There was also weed killer on the surrounding vegetation that someone had applied without alerting the other occupants of the building. Two other dogs in the class had similar symptoms.

Have you let your groomer know what's going on? I think it's a worth a call so he can let you know if other clients have gotten ill.


----------



## Murphadoo6 (May 29, 2020)

He is 1 year old and he weighed 45 pounds but now he only weighs 33 he hasn’t had any problems accept for acid reflux which was treated we are just trying to get him to gain weight. We have not called his groomer yet but I think we might need to


----------



## Murphadoo6 (May 29, 2020)

He weighs 33 pounds right now he used to weigh 44 pounds before he got sick which is a lot of weight to lose but he wasn’t eating pretty much anything and thenHe is a year old and he hasn’t had any other problems except for acid reflux but that was treated as soon as we found out he had it. I probably should call the groomer I just hadn’t thought about that at this point.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I’m a bit surprised you have results from the blood test today. My vet usually takes a day or two to get the results. I would worry that they weren’t very thorough, but I am fairly ignorant about the subject.


----------



## Murphadoo6 (May 29, 2020)

Starla said:


> I’m a bit surprised you have results from the blood test today. My vet usually takes a day or two to get the results. I would worry that they weren’t very thorough, but I am fairly ignorant about the subject.


They have an in house blood lab because they are a bigger vet


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hope Murphy's responding to the meds and is having a more comfortable night. I don't want to scare you but did they test for parvo? Even vaccinated dogs can sometimes catch it, if it's a different strain. The only reason I ask is because some of the symptoms are also present in parvo. I feel sure that they would have but asking jic.

Do you know what lab panels were run and what they were looking to rule out?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I hope you figure out the diarrhea and get it resolved. Poor baby, he must be feeling miserable. That’s a lot of weight for your poodle to lose.



Murphadoo6 said:


> We took Murphy to his first grooming appointment he was cut down very short.


 Did he have a full groom ...... bath, blow dry, body clipped, face, feet, sanitary etc? If so maybe it was too much for his first grooming visit leading to stress diarrhea. Did you take him for a few short visits to get him acquainted with grooming?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Be sure to keep him on the bland diet, boiled boneless skinless chicken broth with white rice or lean ground round beef/or chicken with the white rice have always worked for me. Usually my vet gives flagyl, (Metronidazole ) along with a probiotic. I found it important to keep them on the bland diet, even something like science diet ID low ft. I usually keep them on for a week and if they have improved slowly start adding back their normal diet over the next few days. You should see improvement fairly quickly.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

How's Murphy doing today?


----------



## Murphadoo6 (May 29, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hope Murphy's responding to the meds and is having a more comfortable night. I don't want to scare you but did they test for parvo? Even vaccinated dogs can sometimes catch it, if it's a different strain. The only reason I ask is because some of the symptoms are also present in parvo. I feel sure that they would have but asking jic.
> 
> Do you know what lab panels were run and what they were looking to rule out?


He is resolving really well. That’s did test for parvo and he was negative. They were trying to rule out parasites and they did he seems like a different dog.


----------



## Murphadoo6 (May 29, 2020)

Skylar said:


> I hope you figure out the diarrhea and get it resolved. Poor baby, he must be feeling miserable. That’s a lot of weight for your poodle to lose.
> 
> Did he have a full groom ...... bath, blow dry, body clipped, face, feet, sanitary etc? If so maybe it was too much for his first grooming visit leading to stress diarrhea. Did you take him for a few short visits to get him acquainted with grooming?


He is feeling a lot better today and his diarrhea has stopped. We didn’t take him for a few short visits we were cutting him at home. He did have a full groom.


----------



## Murphadoo6 (May 29, 2020)

Mufar42 said:


> Be sure to keep him on the bland diet, boiled boneless skinless chicken broth with white rice or lean ground round beef/or chicken with the white rice have always worked for me. Usually my vet gives flagyl, (Metronidazole ) along with a probiotic. I found it important to keep them on the bland diet, even something like science diet ID low ft. I usually keep them on for a week and if they have improved slowly start adding back their normal diet over the next few days. You should see improvement fairly quickly.


He was given Metronidazole and a probiotic and he is responding great. We still have him on the bland diet and he has been begging for his dog food. Lol so we have given him a little bit. The IV they gave him literally changed him he was trying to run and play but they told us to keep him calm so his liquid pockets would absorb right. But he really has been doing well.


----------



## Murphadoo6 (May 29, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> How's Murphy doing today?


Murphy is doing great he’s taking all his medicine like a champ. He took his IV great and he is eating like never before. He is going out like normal now also. He is just doing really well. Thank y’all for all of y’all’s help. But one question would y’all give this groomer a second chance when his hair grows out because I am just stuck on what to do?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Murphadoo6 said:


> Murphy is doing great he’s taking all his medicine like a champ. He took his IV great and he is eating like never before. He is going out like normal now also. He is just doing really well. Thank y’all for all of y’all’s help. But one question would y’all give this groomer a second chance when his hair grows out because I am just stuck on what to do?


It's soooo hard to know what happened. How long did the groom take? Did he ease Murphy into it, give him breaks, that sort of thing? What did he say when you told him Murphy was sick and acting so strangely? How does the groom look?

All of those things would factor into my decision.

I'm happy to hear your boy is on the mend.


----------



## Murphadoo6 (May 29, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> It's soooo hard to know what happened. How long did the groom take? Did he ease Murphy into it, give him breaks, that sort of thing? What did he say when you told him Murphy was sick and acting so strangely? How does the groom look?
> 
> All of those things would factor into my decision.
> 
> I'm happy to hear your boy is on the mend.


His groom is even and looks really good he was so gentle with him and calm and gave him multiple breaks it took him a long time a lot longer than expected but I was extremely happy with his groom. He was concerned when we contacted him and said if we needed anything he would help but he’s getting better so I don’t want to use him.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Murphadoo6 said:


> His groom is even and looks really good he was so gentle with him and calm and gave him multiple breaks it took him a long time a lot longer than expected but I was extremely happy with his groom. He was concerned when we contacted him and said if we needed anything he would help but he’s getting better so I don’t want to use him.


He sounds like a lovely groomer to me. You could try going back for "a happy visit," where Murphy just gets to say hi and sniff around. You could maybe even have his face/feet/tail shaved or nails clipped or a bath and blowdry, just to make sure he does okay.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Murphadoo6 said:


> He is resolving really well. That’s did test for parvo and he was negative. They were trying to rule out parasites and they did he seems like a different dog.


That's great news that he's recovering. PTP's suggestions are spot on to see if he's going to be ok going back. You'd said he was doing the "poodle prance" after, so it's hard to say what he's going to connect with what. A short "happy visit" is just right.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes I would go back it still may have had nothing to do with the groomer. Many bad grooms are the fault of the owners just not knowing how sensitive their dogs skin is, I had that with mine early on. His feet would get all red and irritated, usually the following day until I learned that white poodles are sensitive and asked my groomer to use a longer blade. (thankyou PF for that ). Our anxiousness about situations also cause more problems, I learned that too.lol. I would do as ptp said and just stop by maybe once a week for a treat, short pleasant visit to help ease him. Sounds like a good groomer who would more than likely be on board with helping teach some calming visits.


----------



## Maggied (Sep 6, 2018)

Mufar42 said:


> I'd also get him to the vet. It may have nothing at all to do with his grooming session, especially since you were present the entire time. He may have gotten into something prior or just after. That much diarrhea is not normal so he should be examined. Also keep in mind that there are several Christmas plants that are toxic to pets, Holly berries, Poinsettia, mistletoe berries. That is always my main concern that they could have gotten into something they shouldn't have.


Yes, or picked up an infectious bug of some sort.


----------



## wartorn (Nov 15, 2020)

How is Murphy doing these days? Has he gained his weight back? Is he is ole healthy self? Please do keep us posted.


----------



## Murphadoo6 (May 29, 2020)

wartorn said:


> How is Murphy doing these days? Has he gained his weight back? Is he is ole healthy self? Please do keep us posted.


He is doing really good he is gaining his weight back he is also still on his medicine. He hasn’t gained all of his weight back but he is getting there. He also has a bigger appetite then he used to lol! I am so glad though because I was really worried about him


----------



## wartorn (Nov 15, 2020)

What wonderful news. The worst that happens after a grooming is that my little guy scoots for a few days. He hates the way it feels when my groomer shaves his little butt. Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## BriennesMom (Feb 18, 2020)

I just read the whole thing and was so worried about Murphy! I'm wondering if he was already sick and then the stress of being at the groomer and the groomer expressing his anal glands might have set the things that made you notice it. I am so happy he is feeling better!! Give him hugs and cuddles from me and my pack!


----------



## wartorn (Nov 15, 2020)

BriennesMom said:


> I just read the whole thing and was so worried about Murphy! I'm wondering if he was already sick and then the stress of being at the groomer and the groomer expressing his anal glands might have set the things that made you notice it. I am so happy he is feeling better!! Give him hugs and cuddles from me and my pack!


Being ill before he went to the groomer--that's very likely. Am also glad he is doing well!


----------

